
Android Malware May Have Infected 5 Million Users  - cooldeal
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/01/28/0431251/android-malware-may-have-infected-5-million-users
======
droctopu5
Look, downloading any app starting with "Sexy girls" is stupid to begin with.

You can sit on the sidewalk and watch them and not get a virus, if you keep
your hands to yourself.

